# Police Officer Thomas Cottrell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Thomas Cottrell*
Danville Police Department, Ohio

End of Watch: Sunday, January 17, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Thomas Cottrell was shot and killed from ambush behind the village's municipal building shortly after 11:00 pm.

At approximately 11:20 pm dispatchers received a call from a female subject stating that police officers in Danville were in danger. She stated her boyfriend was armed and intended to kill a police officer.

Dispatchers were unable to reach Officer Cottrell on the radio. A massive search was initiated involving officers from other nearby agencies. His body was found behind the village's municipal building approximately 30 minutes later. His service weapon and patrol car had been stolen.

Officers took the suspect into custody at approximately 1:30 am after spotting him running from a home in the village.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Daniel Weckesser
Danville Police Department
512 Market Street
Danville, OH 43014

Phone: (740) 599-6888

Read more: Police Officer Thomas Cottrell


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Cottrell.
Blue Lives Matter.


----------

